# At home 2018



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Stuff at at home


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

More stuff


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Uh I guess I should try and check there next week.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I was at At Home this morning on another matter. It’s all summer & beach themes. June is a little early to be putting Halloween merchandise out in this area. Good luck finding stuff in your area!


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

It seems like At Home and Cracker Barrel were first last year for this area. I hope they carry carnival themed items again this year.


----------



## Ravenseye (Jun 7, 2012)

Do you have links to those videos? Thanks!


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

I did a quick walk through video of mine. Not a whole lot yet, but you can see from all the empty shelving that it’s going to be a good year for merchandise:


----------



## Ravenseye (Jun 7, 2012)

Awesome!! Thank you!! I am super psyched!! Will check mine this saturday and see how they're doing!


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

Matt12378 said:


> I just saw some new stuff online and videos on YouTube show they already are stocking the shelves anyways here’s some pictures.


That Maleficent scarecrow is awesome!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

While I can't say I totally approve of Halloween in June I still like seeing it. PLUS We are FINALLY getting an At Home near me, 2 actually & I'm hoping at least one will be open & fully stocked for Halloween in the near future.

I'm NOT digging the pastel DotD stuff either. It seems like the point of DotD is bright colors, not washed out pastels. But I'm sure someone will love them & buy them.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

RCIAG said:


> While I can't say I totally approve of Halloween in June I still like seeing it. PLUS We are FINALLY getting an At Home near me, 2 actually & I'm hoping at least one will be open & fully stocked for Halloween in the near future.
> 
> I'm NOT digging the pastel DotD stuff either. It seems like the point of DotD is bright colors, not washed out pastels. But I'm sure someone will love them & buy them.


Yeah mine just opened in March. 
It replaced a Kmart that went out of business pretty cool store actually and they hired a lot of the former Kmart employees which was pretty cool on there part.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

krnlmustrd said:


> I did a quick walk through video of mine. Not a whole lot yet, but you can see from all the empty shelving that it’s going to be a good year for merchandise:


Nice job! I hope they have gemmy halloween stuff like last year.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I plan on going in soon to my local at home hopefully they already have all of it up if so I’ll definitely make a video


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I can't see the pictures that were posted. Does anyone have an idea how i can fix that ? I tried opening a different browser but couldn't see them there either.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

I love the Harley Quinn ribbon, we own a cake supply business and people are always looking for Harley Quinn accessories we will have to send them there.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I can't see the pictures that were posted. Does anyone have an idea how i can fix that ? I tried opening a different browser but couldn't see them there either.


Yeah I don’t know unfortunately ?
I use the mobile safari browser maybe it’s only viewable on a mobile device?


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

The inflatables they had last year were really cool. I hope they have some new ones out this year. The closest one to us is about an hour away, but it was worth it.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

McBernes said:


> The inflatables they had last year were really cool. I hope they have some new ones out this year. The closest one to us is about an hour away, but it was worth it.


 yeah here’s all of the inflatables


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

For some reason all my previous images say broken image and are not viewable so here’s the link to the website. 
https://www.athome.com/on/demandwar...Show?q=Halloween+decorations+&simplesearch=Go

https://www.athome.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-athome-Site/default/Search-Show?q=Halloween gemmy


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

The attached images may have gotten corrupted due to the forum's move to the google cloud today. I've mentioned this to the forum admin, so they may be able to do something. 

Back on topic - I am thrilled that stores are getting Halloween stuff in this early, and I do love going to At Home. This is a GREAT sign for the upcoming season and I'm excited and hopeful we're going to see some really amazing things. Manufacturers may be expecting folks to be spending more money this year, so they may be doing more/bigger things. A girl can dream, anyway!


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

I can't believe stores in the States are already getting stuff out! And I mean that in a good way...Halloween decor could be out all year and I'd be thrilled.


----------



## Ravenseye (Jun 7, 2012)

I checked mine here in Syracuse and there is no Halloween in ours yet. There are empty shelves, but nothings been merchandised as of yet.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

If we got stock in this early in the UK I would fall through the floor!!


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

My friend found a lifesize Butler made by Seasonal Visions at his store


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I haven't seen anything yet in our stores, but did notice recently that the Summer shelves are thinning out....I think that means they're getting ready!


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

ghostbust99 said:


> My friend found a lifesize Butler made by Seasonal Visions at his store
> View attachment 549695


 looks nice! I have 5 seasonal vision butlers though so I don’t know if I’ll be getting him.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

I don't believe they've made a butler before. You're probably thinking of Pan Asian Creations


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

There wasn't much at mine today. I will go back next week. I need those bat glasses like you don't even know.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

looks like the store is pretty empty!


----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)

gotta look. around july 4th if I remember


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein (Mar 1, 2016)

Eeeek! I’ll have to go and check the status of my store tomorrow.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

ghostbust99 said:


> I don't believe they've made a butler before. You're probably thinking of Pan Asian Creations


 yeah I mixed them up lol ?


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

so many treasures. Man this is the kind of store where I leave broke, but happy


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

So happy the first store Halloween sightings!!!


----------



## LittleHollowHuant (Aug 31, 2016)

I went today and my store has quite a bit already out! I took some pics and a few videos which I will upload in a bit! The stone gargoyle and dragon are huge and really well made but a bit on the pricey side!


----------



## LittleHollowHuant (Aug 31, 2016)

A few more pics..


----------



## LittleHollowHuant (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I do NOT like the pastel trend at all, especially for that DotD stuff. ugh.

Just saw this online for $30
https://www.athome.com/12in-polyresin-mummy-decor/124236763.html#q=halloween+indoor+décor&start=1









Which is a knockoff of this which was sold on Grandin Road for a LOT more money:










And the GR mummy is a copy of a REAL Incan Peruvian mummy
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20160216-the-royal-mummies-of-peru


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

And here's a tentacle candle holder (a taper I think), another cheaper GR knockoff!

https://www.athome.com/black-tentac...prefn1=departmentName&prefv1=Seasonal&start=1


----------



## LittleHollowHuant (Aug 31, 2016)

I agree RCIAG, the pastel DOTD merch was throwing me off, especially the pumpkins lol, it is not very Halloweeny to me...


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

LittleHollowHuant said:


>


 Nice. I’m definitely getting the nbc inflatable and that clown looks great with the kaleidoscope light!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I like the eyelashes on the pumpkins, I'm totally stealing that, but I don't like the colors. But I do know a little girl who would love the pastel ones.


----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)

Nooooooo…..pastels. YUCK


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

LittleHollowHuant said:


> I went today and my store has quite a bit already out! I took some pics and a few videos which I will upload in a bit! The stone gargoyle and dragon are huge and really well made but a bit on the pricey side!
> View attachment 550083
> View attachment 550085
> View attachment 550087
> View attachment 550089


Do you remember how much the big dragons and the cauldrons were?

Normally I could look at my own At Home but the one I have now is closing and moving to a new location. All merch in the old store is 60 to 70 percent off but none is Halloween. They are setting up the new store with all the fall/ Halloween....it opens soon and I can't wait.


----------



## GhostPuppy (Aug 1, 2015)

I've never been to an At Home store, but from the looks of this I'll have to make the drive out!


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Dragon is 299.99.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Sidnami said:


> Dragon is 299.99.


Whaaaat ?? lol way more than what I thought. Maybe it is bigger than it appears but I guess it isn't coming home with me.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

Heads up. The Halloween section is now up for browsing https://www.athome.com/halloween/


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> Heads up. The Halloween section is now up for browsing https://www.athome.com/halloween/


Yep, still not liking most of the pastel stuff. Not for me anyway. I wish you could buy their stuff online, same for Homegoods, but neither do it.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

I don't understand the deal with the pastels either. It doesn't make sense to me at all, especially the day of the dead stuff. I do like some of the new skeletons though. The little 6" dragon is pretty cool.


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

Maybe someone wanted an excuse to start putting Halloween decorations out around Easter.


----------



## BileFreeze (Jun 12, 2018)

HereForTheBoose said:


> Maybe someone wanted an excuse to start putting Halloween decorations out around Easter.


Haha! Well, resurrection and zombies...we aren't far off are we?


Stopped by AH the other day and they've got some pretty awesome Dino/Dragon plastic skulls marked as "candy bowls" that I am for sure getting and making into dragons.


----------



## LittleHollowHuant (Aug 31, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Do you remember how much the big dragons and the cauldrons were?
> 
> Normally I could look at my own At Home but the one I have now is closing and moving to a new location. All merch in the old store is 60 to 70 percent off but none is Halloween. They are setting up the new store with all the fall/ Halloween....it opens soon and I can't wait.


Yes the dragon was quite pricey at $299, it was very large and heavy though, just still a bit steep in my opinion, I could see $199 being more on target for it, the cauldron was $29.99 I believe, it was all metal though and quite a nice size.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

The pastel garbage is fine if you want to do a Halloween for Easter thing I guess. I despise pastels in all contexts but whatever floats your goat.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

The At Home in Nashville has started putting stuff out. 

VERY disappointed the bat glasses are plastic. There is a 4ft dragon sculpture I really wish was cheaper. I will go back again next week. There is less urgency since the thing I really wanted turned out to be meh.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

LittleHollowHuant said:


> disembodiedvoice said:
> 
> 
> > Do you remember how much the big dragons and the cauldrons were?
> ...


I can’t figure how they can charge basically the same price as the horse from Home Depot I don’t know that’s just too high.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

Went a week ago because I saw others on Instagram looking at their stores, so of course I had to check mine out  Mine wasn't fully stocked yet, and it doesn't usually get that way until later in July/August, but still a good selection for the first trip of the year. Lots of light-up JOLs and skeletons.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Any pictures of the cauldrons?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

So far from what I've seen posted here & other places, I'd love that "People To Cast Spells On" book/box & maybe a few small things.

New inflatable vid from KrnlMustrd


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't quite understand why a shark needs to be on a pumpkin eating a person. Any guesses? I mean, I know it's to make "Halloweeny" but really inflatable makers? REALLY ?!?!

First pastels & now this!


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

My mom went to our local at home store she made a video I’ll upload soon. 
But it’s pretty much all up which is a little surprising. They had a couple butlers out already all the skeletons inflatables nbc hanging dolls projection lights and everything else.
I especially love the jack skelington bowl it’s so cool!


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I bought the jack skellington bowl 14.99


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I also bought the gemmy Zero inflatable 59.99


----------



## LittleHollowHuant (Aug 31, 2016)

I went back to my at home today and they have put out quite a bit more stuff since the last time I was there and took the videos, one item in particular that was really cool was this bad boy













I was seriously tempted to get him, if he was priced at $199 instead of $299 he would have been coming home with me lol. He is taller than the dragon, I would say he is a little over four feet? But really cool with lots of detail, just ouch on the price tag!


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

I thought this was pretty cool.


----------



## DavidM (Aug 29, 2013)

Just went to At Horne for the 1st time (just moved & now live near one). Went looking for the tentacle candle holders, didn't find any but did see some cool stuff.


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

DavidM said:


> Went looking for the tentacle candle holders, didn't find any but did see some cool stuff.


Please let us know what you think of the tentacles if/when you find them. I don't live near an At Home but might request those in the "ship stuff for other folks who don't have a store near them" thread.

I'm curious if they look as good in person as they do online being made out of resin and not metal.


----------



## LittleHollowHuant (Aug 31, 2016)

HereForTheBoose said:


> Please let us know what you think of the tentacles if/when you find them. I don't live near an At Home but might request those in the "ship stuff for other folks who don't have a store near them" thread.
> 
> I'm curious if they look as good in person as they do online being made out of resin and not metal.


They have them at my store, for the price I think they are really nice and the paint job and detail are really good,they are a bit on the small side though and are designed to hold a taper candle not a tealight, if you would like I can go back tomorrow and take a few pics of them


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

Don't worry about that, LittleHoolowHuant! I really appreciate the offer, though.

I don't have anything Kraken-themed so I have to first figure out whether I want to go down that road with such limited storage space.  They might look strange with my bird and skeleton decor.


----------



## LittleHollowHuant (Aug 31, 2016)

HereForTheBoose said:


> Don't worry about that, LittleHoolowHuant! I really appreciate the offer, though.
> 
> I don't have anything Kraken-themed so I have to first figure out whether I want to go down that road with such limited storage space.  They might look strange with my bird and skeleton decor.


Woo boy me too on the limited storage space lol! Every year is a struggle as I try to decide which items I have enough room to store and which items I will sadly have to pass on. Between all the cool stuff that comes out every year and all the projects/props I want to make, there just isn't enough room!


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

I caved and stopped by my local store. I’d say about half the products are out. I snagged the crystal ball with light. I loved the look and it was the only one on the shelf so I couldn’t risk missing out on it. The fortune teller sign was really nice too, but it only has the option to be a table top prop which is a bummer. Easy to add some hanging hardware to it as it is sturdy, but still a pain. I’m really loving the moth, bat, spider motif they have running throughout the new pieces this year too!


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

I love the fortune teller items. I will not be purchasing any pastel items.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I predict that the pastels will be there come the after Halloween sales. At least I HOPE that stuff is still there, but there's no accounting for some people's taste!!


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

If they get marked down from lack of interest, they'd be great buys for DIYers to spray paint over.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

@HereForTheBoose: That's a great idea! I have a feeling that pastel isn't going to catch on at all, so there will be a lot of it on clearance. I still don't get it with the pastel, it all looks so washed out. One of the things I like so much about Day of the Dead objects is the vibrant color and intricate patterns. Making those things pastel gives me the impression that it's a half hearted sort of "Meh, just make it pastel who cares" thing just to do something different for the sake of the difference.


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

OK, what is with the pastel looking stuff? Did Easter throw up all over Halloween?


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

This resin coffin with skeleton on top caught my eye. But I don't know what I would do with it if I purchased it.


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

I have not been there but was told the store in Richmond, Va. has the Halloween stuff out.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Being able to Halloween shop in June makes me so happy. I promised myself I wouldn't buy this year, but looks like I'm throwing that out the window. There is a subset of goths known as Pastel Goths which came out of Tokyo. Very cute (Kawaii) with a macabre twist. Hot Topic has added that to their clothing line. Think a buyer of At Home jumped on that trend.


----------



## Dana Dark (Aug 19, 2013)

A few pics - don't know why they're turned sideways when they're straight in my images.....









View attachment 550723


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

@dawnski: I googled pastel goth and after seeing a few images it makes me think of a little sibling trying to be like their older goth sibling but not yet willing to let go of my little pony. And while I was there I stumbled on yet another subset ( a subset of a subset?), bubble goth. It's visually like a washed out pastel goth palette. I also saw a link to an article that was something like " Is bubble goth good for kids?". I didn't read it. And even though I couldn't resist the joke at the pastel goth group I don't think either little tribe is a bad thing for kids automatically. I was ( and still am lol) into Soundgarden, Stone Temple Pilots, Pearl Jam and Alice in Chains so I wore the long hair goatee and flannel shirts over a tshirt and jeans for a long time, and that was just as valid a statement/look as pastel goth, just different. I think I'll explore some pastel and bubble goth music to see what that's about.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

McBernes said:


> @dawnski: I googled pastel goth and after seeing a few images it makes me think of a little sibling trying to be like their older goth sibling but not yet willing to let go of my little pony.


"Pink is the new black" was a thing back as far as 1995 with some first generation goths.

I need to go back but probably won't have time till next week.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

I hope my store has the framed bugs out. Those might have to stay out all year on my shelves depending on the quality.


----------



## TheBren (Jun 15, 2014)

This was the last one at my local At Home, so I snagged it. 15 bucks is not a bad price for the quality.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I’m loving the 2 headed skeletons and the merskeletons. Kinda like a freak show theme.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

That skull is awesome!

Wish we had a store out here.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein (Mar 1, 2016)

I actually love the pastel goth. I use it mostly to decorate my daughter’s room but we have also painted a few pieces for my bookcases lol different strokes for different folks and all that jazz!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Nothing really stood out online but I will hold judgement until I see it in store. I normally find something.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

McBernes said:


> @dawnski: I googled pastel goth and after seeing a few images it makes me think of a little sibling trying to be like their older goth sibling but not yet willing to let go of my little pony. And while I was there I stumbled on yet another subset ( a subset of a subset?), bubble goth. It's visually like a washed out pastel goth palette. I also saw a link to an article that was something like " Is bubble goth good for kids?". I didn't read it. And even though I couldn't resist the joke at the pastel goth group I don't think either little tribe is a bad thing for kids automatically.


I had no idea there was "pastel goth" & "bubble goth" but it seems to me to be a completely different type of music than what most would consider as "goth" music, with a completely different type of look but goth in subject matter & maybe tone. They just don't wanna wear all black or play metal so...yeah..it's a thing, who knew? Now we all know!

I guess some would say it's not "goth" but whatevs, it's not my kind of music (with or without the visuals) but it's found an audience so that's kind of awesome & I'm glad someone has found their "own kind" with it.

If you just heard the music & saw zero visuals you'd think dance or pop so here ya go, listen then watch.

What came up on youtube when I put in "Bubble Goth"





What came up for "pastel goth"


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

Wheels! They have wheels! This is the first year we have an At Home open fairly close to home, and they have big not-great-quality-decorative-but-they'll-do wooden wheels just right for a hearse. For a decently reasonable price (can't get the real thing for $20-40). This has been the biggest hurdle to me building a carriage hearse, and I got very excited. I see wheels decorating people's houses, fences and gates all the time but it's been like 5 years of hunting for some that are the right size and not over $100 a piece.


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Is it small enough to be part of the invitation? i found coffins at the .99 cent store and will one day use them for invitations.Possibly the small skeleton hold the rolled invite.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

the crystal ball only glows blue and green (thankfully no rainbow bs)


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I just got word that the signage is up at one of the new At Home stores near me!


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Just went to at home today to purchase some more nbc stuff unfortunately they sold out of the Jack greeter, zero, and sally hanging prop already! Lol I guess I should of been their sooner.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Finally got into my first At Home store & it was an "oh sweet mystery of life at last I've found you" moment!!

I got a Sally, the plastic Jack head bowl, a fiji mermaid skelly, some of those metal eyeballs on stakes & a sign that stated "It's always Halloween in my mind!" They stated they're having their soft opening Tuesday with the grand scale full opening with giveaways & freebies next Saturday. They had Christmas up too but not fully.

If I'd been alone & not with my husband, aunt & uncle I'm sure I would've gotten a few more things, but I'm kinda glad I didn't. I'm really trying to scale back the buying, especially my indoor decor stuff but I knew as soon as I saw Sally I had to get her to match the Jack I got last year. I also may give away the Jack head bowl. The mermaid I'm hoping to corpse up a bit & will use in or near our pond & the eyeballs will go in the middle of our ginormous hostas.
Some time this week I'm going to try to get out to check to see if the closer one is opened yet.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

RCIAG said:


> Finally got into my first At Home store & it was an "oh sweet mystery of life at last I've found you" moment!!<img s
> 
> 
> You, my friend, made me shoot tea out of my nose with that quote! That is a line only we long time Halloween freaks would get! I had to actually sing it for my hubby to get it! We just got a At Home where I live and it sounds like we had the same moment! I too bought the figi mermaid skelly! I also bought the two- headed one that was hanging next to it! I’ve never bought inflatables but I had to get the Jack Skellington one where he’s sitting in a tombstone. It’s not too big and since going back, they are all gone. Then a bought the hanging Zero because he was just too cute!


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Bought this today it’s pretty cool


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

And Mickey


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Look who rode shotgun home with me


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I finally made it in to my local At Home (because hubby is out of town & kid is at work  ) Maybe it's still a bit too early here, since a lot of stock was still up on top of shelves or under other displays, and a lot of empty aisles yet. But that didn't stop me from making some purchases!

And what's up with the pastel Day of the Dead items????
But I personally loved their Mystic Moon line - that's where I found the black unicorn.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I finally made it in to my local At Home (because hubby is out of town & kid is at work  ) Maybe it's still a bit too early here, since a lot of stock was still up on top of shelves or under other displays, and a lot of empty aisles yet. But that didn't stop me from making some purchases!

And what's up with the pastel Day of the Dead items????
But I personally loved their Mystic Moon line - that's where I found the black unicorn. 
View attachment 552811

View attachment 552813

View attachment 552815

The halloweird sign was up to a top shelf. I was able to barely reach it while standing on my tippie-toes.
I just realized it matches the rug!
View attachment 552817

View attachment 552819


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

A LOT of us don't get the pastel stuff either, you're not alone.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Found mermaid skeleton when visiting At Home. Only about 12 inches and would be good if you wanted to corpse it and put in a curiosity cabinet. Yep, that will probably happen this year  Found a larger one at Michaels, probably about 16 inches. Might have to do both to see which is better


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Is Halloween stuff getting less scary and more goofy or is it just me?


----------



## Artcurus (Aug 15, 2016)

Am I the only one that just doesn't dig Day of the Dead? It seems like that's HEB (central texas grocery chain) carries. It's a shame because they had some really neat true Halloween theme pottery, now it's day of the dead.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

Artcurus said:


> Am I the only one that just doesn't dig Day of the Dead? It seems like that's HEB (central texas grocery chain) carries. It's a shame because they had some really neat true Halloween theme pottery, now it's day of the dead.


I like some, but nothing can beat a classic Halloween pumpkin, frankenstein, mummy etc. It seems to be taking over many of the store designs now, sadly


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I like DotD but don't wanna go too far into it, it's not my culture or holiday so it feels weird displaying it sometimes (though I do LOVE the sugar skull look & have a few), but I'm glad that it's finally being recognized. 

I do NOT like that pastel DotD stuff, it kind of defeats the purpose of it. Some of the stuff can cross over to Halloween but, for me, I feel like they're 2 separate holidays. 

DotD is about celebrating & remembering ancestors & family. Visiting them at their graves, altars, offerings, etc. It's it's own holiday & it should be. It's a happier, brighter, more celebratory holiday than Halloween. I can see how it gets mixed in with Halloween due to the imagery but if I celebrated it, it would be completely different from my Halloween festivities.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

I love DotD and next year my dining room will be that theme. This year it's just a mishmash of general Halloween because I (once again like a numbskull) planned 2 wk vacation right before Halloween.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

After having seen the Michaels mermaid & the At Home mermaid I think the At Home one looks nicer. The Michaels one has the pelvis left on it & it kinda ruins the look. It also seems flimsier.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I bought the mermaid skeleton from At Home and the two headed skeleton from there that’s the same size. I’d rather bigger ones though. I haven’t seen the Michaels one because mine has absolutely zero Halloween stuff out yet. My Tuesday Morning only had 2 small shelves of stuffbut I but I did buy a beautiful DotD dancing skeleton couple and some fantastic statues that were 75% off for my cemetery!! Yay!!! Our Anniversary is Oct 30th so I love any good couples. I’ll post pics tomorrow cause my hubby is sitting next to me! Lol


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Can anyone tell me if At Home has coupons or sales similar to Michaels (i.e. don’t buy anything without a coupon or sale because there always is one)? I’ve never shopped there before but ended up going in today because I was in the area and looking for some new planters, and decided to check out the Halloween merch. Some of it was ok, but most were cheap, plastic versions that you’d find elsewhere with better quality, especially for the prices! And to be honest, I felt the same about most of the decor I looked at, not just Halloween. 

I did bring these mugs home though.....love the spider on the inside rim!


----------



## Land Shark (Jul 24, 2017)

At Home does not offer coupons like Michael's. In fact, the only coupon I have been able to use there is a paltry 10% off when you sign up for their email list. And they won't send the coupon to you immediately, it may take up to 48 hours to receive it. The coupon is then good for 10% off your next visit.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Well that’s disappointing. I did sign up for their “perks” program when I checked out, which I’m guessing is what you’re referring to, as the saleswoman did say I’d be getting a 10% off coupon as well as a 15% off for my birthday (which coincidentally just passed last month!). Guess I will just wait til later in the season when the seasonal stuff gets marked down.....no way am I paying those prices for what it is. And i normally shop at Grandinroad so I’m not opposed to dropping some cash, but the quality needs to be there for me.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Spookerstar said:


> Found mermaid skeleton when visiting At Home. Only about 12 inches and would be good if you wanted to corpse it and put in a curiosity cabinet. Yep, that will probably happen this year  Found a larger one at Michaels, probably about 16 inches. Might have to do both to see which is better


I have the mermaid from last year from here (thanks to a Halloween shopping friend ) and didn't know that Michaels has one this year. Might check them out. Would be nice if you paired them in your cabinet or display and had them looking different.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I have the mermaid from last year from here (thanks to a Halloween shopping friend ) and didn't know that Michaels has one this year. Might check them out. Would be nice if you paired them in your cabinet or display and had them looking different.


The one at Michaels is much larger and looks pretty good.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I suppose the pelvic bone would be good to hang seaweed off of and make it less obvious. Thanks for the photo.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Found this the other day for $50 at a store in Conroe, TX. It was really heavy. Would've bought it in a heartbeat if it was local but I was 1200 miles away on a business trip.









Like this guy too. They had a ton of cool tombstones:


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Illysium said:


> Found this the other day for $50 at a store in Conroe, TX. It was really heavy. Would've bought it in a heartbeat if it was local but I was 1200 miles away on a business trip.
> 
> View attachment 557911
> 
> ...


 Weird my store has no tombstones never did. Very weird


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Picked up the candle holders and resin 
candles. The pumpkin votive holders are also at home depot but its 1.99 cheaper each @ At home.


----------

